# Patterns



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a place that I have used for a number of years for patterns. I have been happy with their products and thought I would share it. http://www.hummul.com/store.php . You can not see the patterns them self just the list. They have one of the largest selection's I know of. Birds, fish and animals.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

They seem to have a good range .patterns are always useful, i dont know of a Uk supplier but they must be there.

There are several good books on the market that include patterns and carving hints ,mostly decoratve birds and have several ,but its always good to hear about a good supplier of them and tend to go by peoples opinons as a good guide.

there a useful guide .but if your looking at a cetainn animal/bird it looks a promising site

generally speaking i make my own from pics of the net so i can scale them to the size i want. but getting front ,side , and top views isnt always easy so something on these lines help getting proportions right and oftren serve as a guide to simular species.


----------

